# Upside Down Dubia Roaches?



## MrJsk (Jul 29, 2012)

I have a few Dubia Roaches and today.. 2 of the adult males are on their backs?

They are still kicking about and stuff but i was wondering whether they are dying and i should flip them back onto their feet or is this part of their moulting process if so do i leave them upside down?


----------



## AOTP (Mar 22, 2012)

flip them back over, often they end up on their backs and unless something is nearby for them to grip onto they will stay that way and die.


----------



## MrJsk (Jul 29, 2012)

AOTP said:


> flip them back over, often they end up on their backs and unless something is nearby for them to grip onto they will stay that way and die.


Ohh ok, thank you very much! :thumb:


----------

